
Show HN: Remote debug and live update tool for Unity - bananaboy
http://u3d.as/sHr
======
bananaboy
This is a tool that I'm selling on the Unity asset store. It's a live update
tool for builds that have been deployed to a device (e.g. phone, HoloLens
etc). It's mostly transparent; it uses reflection to find all public fields
and private fields marked up with SerializeField on all components of
GameObjects in a scene. It serialises all that data and sends it back to the
client running in Unity. Any changes you make in the tool in Unity are sent
back to the server and committed to the GameObjects.

I actually think this sort of feature should be built in to Unity; a lot of
AAA engines have things like this. It's really handy for debugging issues that
only happen on device or for tweaking settings like UI layout on device.
Deploying to some platforms like iOS and HoloLens can be time consuming when
you just want to tweak something, because you have to build out to an Xcode or
Visual Studio project, build the project, package/archive, and then deploy to
the device.

Happy to answer any questions here!

